# HdRo Hörspiel



## Gocu (23. April 2008)

also wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um HdRO Hörspiele welche kennt ihr so?

Ich kenne z.B. "Hin und nie mehr zurück"


----------



## Dodacar (25. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne mein eigenes Hörspiel "DIGITALA".

Oder direkt auf diesem Link.

Die Zweite und die Dritte Folge kommen am 20.07.08 raus.

Hier schonmal der Trailer: 

Digitala Folge 2 und 3 - Trailer

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Ich kenne mein eigenes Hörspiel "DIGITALA".
> 
> Oder direkt auf diesem Link.
> 
> ...



Finds Lustig, da könnte mehr gehen wenn mans nich zuuu stark an Allimania anlehnt.

Ich wunder mich nur über den namen was hatsn damit auf sich?


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Soll ich ehrlich antworten???


Ich bin einfach mal ehrlich.

Ich habe mich in meinem Zimmer umgesehen und nach einem Namen gesucht.
Diesen fand ich auf einer Spielepakung (keine Ahnung mehr wie das Spiel hieß oder heißt).
Dort lass ich: "Digital Surround Sound"
Nun nahm ich einfach das Digital und machte noch ein "a" dran.
Fertig.

Ist zwar die billigste Variante die es gibt, aber ich finde den Namen okay.




Die weiteren Folge sind nicht mehr so angelent an Allimania.
Sollte es vorkommen das trotzdem etwas wie in Allimania ist dann ist es entweder Zufall oder keine Böse Absicht.


Die erste Folge klinkt natürlich sehr gleich, weil ja auch beide Spiele von einander abgeschaut sind.
Somit auch die Charaktererstellung.
Und da ich finde das man am Anfang eines Hörspiels die Figuren gut beschreiben sollte (vom Aussehen her) so dass sich die Zuhörer die Figuren einiger Maßen genau vorstellen können, gibt es eben auch eine Charaktererstellung.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Soll ich ehrlich antworten???
> 
> 
> Ich bin einfach mal ehrlich.
> ...




Okay das mit der ersten folge ergibt schoma sin, ich mag euern Hobbit der erinerrt mich an einen Freund xD.

Auf jedenfall weiter so und überarbeitet vieleicht auch ma das Design der Seite is noch etwas mau an zu schauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Das würde ich gerne aber ich bin nicht der Admin der Seite "lotro-szene.de" und deswegen kann nur er die Seite verändern.

Ich bin dort nur Teil-Admin!

Ich bin nur Admin der Digitala-Download-Seite!

Danke für dein Mögen des Hobbits, da ich den selber spreche.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Du brauchst jetzt nur noch einen richtigen Usernamen, damit dich die leute nicht als Der Digitala-Autor im Gedächtnis behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aico (26. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du brauchst jetzt nur noch einen richtigen Usernamen, damit dich die leute nicht als Der Digitala-Autor im Gedächtnis behalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wär ich aber auch für... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (26. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne aber ich bin nicht der Admin der Seite "lotro-szene.de" und deswegen kann nur er die Seite verändern.
> 
> Ich bin dort nur Teil-Admin!
> 
> ...



Cool, das freut mich ja, ich find deine Stimmt passt auch richtig hoffe du übernimmst die Rolle weiter und baust sie gut aus, vieleicht bekommst ja auch noch nen paar Hobbits dazu?^^

Ma so als frage nebenbei spielen denn alle sprecher in einer Welt /bzw mögt ihr sagen WO ihr spielt?

___________

Für alle die ''Hin und nie mehr zurück'' suchen:

Hin und nie mehr zurück

Auch sehr toll gemacht, vor allem gestärkt durch die tolle HdR-O Commuinty!!!!


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde probieren die Rolle weiter auszubauen.

Mein Haupt-Charaker ist auf Maiar.

Die anderen Sprecher spielen kein Lotro und auch kein WoW.


----------



## Cordesh (26. Juni 2008)

Hmm, Werbung für RMT (Goldverkäufer).
Ich glaub das muss ich mir nicht anhören.

Das da hier überhaupt drauf verlinkt werden darf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt ich bin nicht der Admin!!!!

Du kannst ja auf den anderen Link gehen wo du dirket zum Hörspiel kommst!!!

Hier ist er noch mal: Digitala-Download-Seite

Ausserdem wenn du die Seite mit Firefox öffnest ist da etwas weniger Werbung und wenn du dann noch das RIP-AddOn hast kannst du die Werbung für dich entfernen!! Nur so als Tipp!


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab es mir erst jetzt angehört. Es klingt wirklich nach Allimania 1. Einzige gefühlte Unterschiede sind die Klassen/Rassennamen. Und, dass ich keinen einzigen Witz bemerkt habe.   So, und jetzt kommt der kritische Teil: Die charaktere hatten keine mir bemerkbare Persönlichkeit, die Handlung war irgendwie nichtexistent, und das ganze hatte von Hörgefühl deutlich zu wenig Spannung. Die eingespielten Lieder waren (bis auf das outro) kein Gewinn für das ganze und auch zu lang, um als pointen-tusch durchzugehen. Worum ging es dir eigentlich, als du das geschrieben hast?


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Warte die nächsten zwei Folgen ab!
Die kommen am 20.07.08!!!

Danach kannst du mal eine eigene Kritik schreiben.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Eine eigene? Ist die hier nicht von mir?


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

die Kritik ist die selbe wie von allen anderen Allimania Fans auch!


----------



## Egooz (26. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Eine eigene? Ist die hier nicht von mir?




Das ist mir echt ein "lol" wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS ist Humor...ich kringel mich hier grad vor lachen...


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

redest du jetzt von der ersten Digitala Folge oder von dem was wir geschrieben haben???


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

Digitala kenn ich auch hab ja geschrieben "z.B. Hin und nie mehr zurück" weil es davon ja schon mehr Folgen gibt, aber für eine Kritik würde ich erstmal abwarten bis bei Digitala Folge 2 und 3 raus sind wie angekündigt


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Egooz, das war nichtmal lustig gemeint, ich hab es echt nicht verstanden.  Ich wollte hier keine offizielle Kritik machen sondern dir nur eine Rückmeldung geben. Und drum muss ich da auch auf nichts weiteres warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich Allimania gehört und innerhalb von acht Folgen etwa drei mal gelacht. Ich bin bestimmt kein Fan davon, und würde mich nichtmal als Sympathisant bezeichnen. Und wenn so viele Leute unabhängig voneinander diese Meinung haben - Ich hab es wirklich erst heute kennengelernt und nichts ausser diesen Thread darüber gelesen - dann stimmt das wohl auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (26. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Egooz, das war nichtmal lustig gemeint, ich hab es echt nicht verstanden.  Ich wollte hier keine offizielle Kritik machen sondern dir nur eine Rückmeldung geben. Und drum muss ich da auch auf nichts weiteres warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das war einfach unabsichtlich köstlich...naja, meine Frau schaut mich auch schon recht merkwürdig an weil ich schon wieder breit grinsend vorm PC sitze und mich kräftig zurückhalten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

...Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das mit oder über mich geht, erklärst du mir vielleicht nochmal die Pointe?


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

mir bitte auch.


Hier noch mal der Link(ohne Goldwerbung!!!): Digitala


----------



## Egooz (26. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> ...Nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das mit oder über mich geht, erklärst du mir vielleicht nochmal die Pointe?



Na ich hoffe doch "mit"!

Fand die Situationskomik einfach nur köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Danach kannst du mal eine eigene Kritik schreiben."

"Eine eigene? Ist die hier nicht von mir?"

Digitala wollte scheinbar, dass du deine eigene Meinung schreibst weil es für ihn nichts Neues war und du, Vetaro, verstehst es scheinbar anders und haust so eine staubtrockene Antwort raus. Kam so völlig sprachlos und verdutzt rüber. Mit diesem berühmten "Oh Mund"...ja irgendwie so stell ich mir das grad vor.

Ich krieg hier schon wieder nen Lachkrampf, muss erstmal an die frische Luft gehen...man das wird mich noch das ganze Wochenende bei Laune halten...also nicht übel nehmen!


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

na wenigstens Egooz hat meinen Beitrag verstanden.


So habe jetzt ein eigenes Digitala-Forum auf gemacht.
Auf dieser Seite bin ich der Admin^^.

Hier der Link: Digitala-Forum

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

Forum ist immer gut für ein Hörspiel da bist du schonmal auf dem richtigen Weg, aber die nächsten Folgen müssen natürlich auch gut werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe das sie euch gefallen und ihr sogar mehr positives ins Forum schreiben könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Dann danke Engooz, den witz hatte ich erhofft, ich dachte, da fehlte mir vielleicht noch etwas mehr Wissen. Übrigens wirste mir immer sympathischer, je mehr ich von dir lese.


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Dann danke Engooz, den witz hatte ich erhofft, ich dachte, da fehlte mir vielleicht noch etwas mehr Wissen. Übrigens wirste mir immer sympathischer, je mehr ich von dir lese.



stimmt bei mir auch, aber am besten find ich das Anzeigebild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (26. Juni 2008)

Danke das freut mich natürlich und ich geb das uneingeschränkt zurück, so langsam kristallisieren sich bei mir auch lesenswerte User heraus.  

Gocu, sag mal ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir uns inGame auch schonmal kennengelernt haben. Ich erinner mich da die ganze Zeit an einen Zwerg-Wächter der z.B. gern "Vetter", "Bruder" in seinen RP-Texten verwendete. Ich spiel(t)e ebenfalls einen Zwerg, einen Waffenmeister und das auch seit Release. Meist Sippenlos, nach mehreren Versuchen die Richtige zu finden hab ich das zum ersten Mal in einem MMORPG auch aufgegeben.

Es gab auch ooc-Gespräche, na klar und wir haben auch die ein oder andere Instanz gespielt. Ist aber auch schon etwas her.

Also falls dir  -- Unteroffizier der Wache "Grumbold Eisenbart", Eroberer von Tol Ascarnen -- was sagt...das bin ich auf Belegaer.

Falls du das nicht bist, tja dann war das Ganze eine Art Selbstunterhaltung und ein Gratis-Push für die Hörspiele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, mein Emo-Bot ist unschlagbar...jep!


----------



## Gocu (26. Juni 2008)

hmm "Bruder" benutze ich eiegntlich nie aber dein Name komtm mir bekannt vor

P.S. mein Zwerg heißt auch Eisenbart mit Nachnamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

warum fürs Hörspiel?

Übrigens hier der NEUE Trailer, also ich habe ihn nochmal neu gemacht.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gdeXYq1_nKc

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Dodacar (26. Juni 2008)

Gocu du könntest dich ja schonmal in dem neuen Digitala-Forum anmelden und deine Einträge die du im alten Forum gemacht hast rüberkopieren.
Aber bitte in die RICHTIGEN Threads dafür.

Danke!


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Gocu du könntest dich ja schonmal in dem neuen Digitala-Forum anmelden und deine Einträge die du im alten Forum gemacht hast rüberkopieren.
> Aber bitte in die RICHTIGEN Threads dafür.
> 
> Danke!



ähm ok wenn du willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss ich später machen hab grad noch zu tun


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

aus dem Video ist ja leider erstmal nicht geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Caligulasch meinte das vielleicht etwas wird wenn Digitala etwas bekannter ist.

Warten wir es also ab.


----------



## Egooz (27. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> hmm "Bruder" benutze ich eiegntlich nie aber dein Name komtm mir bekannt vor
> 
> P.S. mein Zwerg heißt auch Eisenbart mit Nachnamen
> 
> ...



Hm, kann mich mit "Bruder" auch täuschen, aber "Vetter" war in fast jedem Satz zu lesen...also noch son Eisenbart, ja den Namen hab ich mit Stolz auf Stufe 15 eintragen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2008)

http://www.hdro-szene.de/comment.php?comment.news.2 

"Einige inhalte werden nicht mehr verfügbar sein [...]" wie z. B. die ganze vernichtende Kritik, über die ich mich als Digitala Folge 1 rauskam scheckig gelacht habe. Zu schade, dass diese Kritik nicht mehr vorhanden ist, spiegelt sie doch die Engstirnigkeit und Arroganz der Produzenten dieses Machwerks gut wider. Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: lasst die Aufnahmen sein. Kein Vergleich zu H.u.n.m.z. geschweige denn ein Hauch von Professionalität. Diese erste Folge ist flach, witzlos, bei Allimania abgekupfert und zu guter Letzt auch noch dillettantisch-lustlos inszeniert. Es entbehrt jedem Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel und vor allen Dingen der Spielwelt. Das sich selbst persiflierende World of Warcraft mag gelungen für solche seichten Ideen sein, da es an der nötigen Hochsprache mangelt - wenn Christopher Tolkien euer "Schaffen" einmal hören sollte, ereilt ihn ganz gewiss Montezumas Rache... ganz scheußliches, garstiges Zeug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

schöne Kritik, hast du bestimmt lange dran gesesen....

ich werde sie nur nicht beachten da ich mich mit Codemasters die geinze Zeit über am verständigen bin.

von daher wird es noch mindestens eine zweite Folge und eine dritte Folge gegeben!!!


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Ist auch nicht so schlimm, der Knurrbauch ist von Anonymus, der kann gar nicht nett sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hier ein kurzer Abschweifer zum AIDA-Prinzip. Attention, Interest, Desire, Action.  Das braucht Werbung. Zuerst muss der angesprochene es sich anschauen, dann mehr darüber wissen wollen, dann soll er das beworbene konsumieren wollen und zuletzt muss ihm mitgeteilt werden, wie er daran kommt.  Das A²  erkenne ich ja durch den Link in Video und Youtube-kommentar, aber...  Also als Virale Werbung wirste damit nicht weit kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

okay.

Dann gib mir mal einen Tipp wie ich den Trailer umschreiben könnte??

Wäre super denn manchmal finde ich die auch etwas kurz.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> schöne Kritik, hast du bestimmt lange dran gesesen....
> 
> ich werde sie nur nicht beachten da ich mich mit Codemasters die geinze Zeit über am verständigen bin.
> 
> von daher wird es noch mindestens eine zweite Folge und eine dritte Folge gegeben!!!




Du wirst sie nicht beachten, so wie du die Kritik auf eurer Homepage in Forum und Comments seinerzeit gelöscht hast? Verstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



'nuff said.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Ja, mach irgendwas, was den zu(hörern) nen grund gibt, auf den link zu klicken, nicht nur ne handvoll namen. Sag, was sie zu erwarten haben, wieso die nächsten folgen besser werden als die blöde erste und mach vor allem etwas lustiges (tipp: dabei sich nicht an folge 1 orientieren).

Kritik löschen ist übrigens lame.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

das habe ich im alten Forum gemacht!
Wenn ich ehrlich bin konnte ich am Anfang auch nicht mit Negative Kritik umgehen. Das ist der Grund.

Von mir aus, schreib doch deine Negative Kritik nochmal ins neue Forum.

Aber bitte den selben Namen benutzen wie auf der alten Seite.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

ist der Trailer vielleicht besser?

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx7L6ZKQouc


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Das ist wunderbar auf die Anforderungen eingegangen. Sieht immernoch so professionell aus wie irgendwas, was ich mit Windows Movie Maker machen würde, und die beworbenen neuen sachen haben nichts mit dem produkt zu tun (und wenn es eine anspielung auf neu.de ist, ist sie nicht offensichtlich genug),  aber mir wurde dabei nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

ich habe deine Antwort nicht so wirklich verstanden und zwar ab hier:


> Sieht immernoch so professionell aus wie irgendwas, was ich mit Windows Movie Maker machen würde, und die beworbenen neuen sachen haben nichts mit dem produkt zu tun (und wenn es eine anspielung auf neu.de ist, ist sie nicht offensichtlich genug), aber mir wurde dabei nicht übel biggrin.gif



könntest du es nochmal etwas verständlicher schreiben und evtl. ohne ironie.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Windows Movie Maker = Symbol für schlechte Qualität.  Das ist ja nur text, der auf schwarzem hintergrund erscheint, und vier bilder, die jeder, der sich fünf minuten mit HdRO beschäftigt, kennt.

Neu.de wirbt mit "neue freunde, neue liebe, neues leben". Wenn das eine anspielung darauf war, war sie viel zu unoffensichtlich. Wenn es keine war, war es unoriginell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> das habe ich im alten Forum gemacht!
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin konnte ich am Anfang auch nicht mit Negative Kritik umgehen. Das ist der Grund.
> 
> Von mir aus, schreib doch deine Negative Kritik nochmal ins neue Forum.
> ...



Meinst du ich speichere jeden Post ab, um ihn im Fall einer selektiven Löschung nochmal um die Ohren hauen zu können? Du bist ja geil ey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

da muss ich Vetaro recht geben, der Windows Movie Maker ist schlecht um gute Videos zu machen da man damit nur Text auf Bildern machen kann usw.

Noch eine Frage, sprecht Ihr alle von einem Mikrofon oder jeder an einem anderen?


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

als erstes: ich habe Magix VideoDeLuxe 2006/2007 Plus benutzt
zweitens: nein es sollte keine anspielung sein, da ich die seite gar nicht kenne.
drittens: jeder spricht an einem Mikrofon weshalb man auch die verschieden qualitäten hört.

dann gebt mir doch bitte mal eine gute beschreibung für so einen Trailer! Wäre echt hilfreich!


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> als erstes: ich habe Magix VideoDeLuxe 2006/2007 Plus benutzt
> zweitens: nein es sollte keine anspielung sein, da ich die seite gar nicht kenne.
> drittens: jeder spricht an einem Mikrofon weshalb man auch die verschieden qualitäten hört.
> 
> dann gebt mir doch bitte mal eine gute beschreibung für so einen Trailer! Wäre echt hilfreich!



habe ja im Moment keine Idee für einen Trailer müsse dann selbst überlegen aber meinte nur das Movie Maker nicht gut ist aber aus deinem Programm kannst du bestimmt mehr rausholen sobald eine Idee da ist


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

klar kann ich mehr raus holen, nur ich habe immer zu schlechte Idee für einen Trailer.
Das ist mein Problem.
Entweder ich verrate zu viel oder ich mach es komplett falsch.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab vorallem nicht unterstellt, dass du den WMM benutzt hättest. Ich sagte, die qualität war identisch.  Und ich finde, du bist hier der große tolles-hörspiel-autor, da muss ich nicht dein Werbemanager sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

ich hatte auch net mit dir sondern mit Gocu gesprochen.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

und jetzt hast du was gegen mich wenn ich versuche zu helfen?


----------



## Egooz (27. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> und jetzt hast du was gegen mich wenn ich versuche zu helfen?



Das nähert sich meinem Humor schon wieder gefährlich nah muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

hä wiso gegen dich?

gegen dich habe ich gar nichts.

Ich habe nur zu Vetaro gemeint dass die Idee die du hast oder haben wirst für Digitala-"Werbung" nichts mit ihm zu tun hat.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juni 2008)

achso ja seh ich grad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist halt blöd mein PC klappt nicht bin bei meinem Vater und der läd manche Sachen auch nicht richtig dann ist an manchen Stellen weiß oder sonst was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Diesmal nährt autors antwort meinen humor, denn diesmal hat er mich völlig falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

hört doch auf mit der ironie und sagt mir einfach eure Ehrliche Meinung!!!!

Für mich ist das ein recht ernstes Thema.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Ich war ziemlich ernst, die ganze zeit über. Bei aller kritik und den Kommentaren vor diesem hier.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

> Zitat von http://www.hoerspiel-rezensionen.de/forum/...p;threadID=3018
> Kriterium ist für mich in erster Linie, dass es bereits auf fast ebensolchem Niveau produziert ist, wie das spätere Endprodukt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, macht es für mich keinen Sinn bzw ist es eher kontraproduktiv. Ein Trailer sollte Lust machen, die Spannung steigern, aber keine "Geheimnisse" enthüllen. Ein spoilernder Trailer darf nicht sein. Im Grunde kann ein Trailer entweder eine einzelne Szene, die repräsentativ für das ganze Stück ist, beinhalten oder aber einen Zusammenschnitt aus vielen kleinen Szenen.



Soll wohl für mich heißen das es am besten ist wenn ich den Trailer erst mache wenn die Folge fertig ist.
Oder lest ihr da etwas anderes raus?


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juni 2008)

Nein, das heisst, er sollte so gut sein wie die Folge wird. Und wenn das alles ist, was du kannst, dann wird die Folge erwartungsmäßig nicht besser. Wenn du nicht weißt, wie gut die folge wird, dann klingt das, als hättest du noch keinen Plan, was sie beinhalten sollen.


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

doch doch habe ich.
Die Skripte für Folge 2 und 3 sind schon fertig.
Und die werden wir am übernächsten Sonntag aufnehmen.
Erscheinen werden sie wahrscheinlich am 20.07.08.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juni 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> hört doch auf mit der ironie und sagt mir einfach eure Ehrliche Meinung!!!!
> 
> Für mich ist das ein recht ernstes Thema.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I can not more! *lawl*


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mächtig witzig!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (28. Juni 2008)

ich finds schade das du dich beleidigt fühlst aber auch das du hier nicht alles so richtig ernst nimmst hoffen wir mal auf die nächsten teile und das des ganze laufen lernt. Nen Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Projekt, er zeichnet Cartoons zu Lotr-O und wird seine seite bald onstellen.
Vieleicht könnt ihr euch dann kurzschließen.


----------



## Egooz (28. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> ich finds schade das du dich beleidigt fühlst aber auch das du hier nicht alles so richtig ernst nimmst hoffen wir mal auf die nächsten teile und das des ganze laufen lernt. Nen Freund hat gerade ein ähnliches Projekt, er zeichnet Cartoons zu Lotr-O und wird seine seite bald onstellen.
> Vieleicht könnt ihr euch dann kurzschließen.



Oh das klingt gut, gibts schon erste Proben zu begutachten? Würd mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (28. Juni 2008)

Egooz schrieb:


> Oh das klingt gut, gibts schon erste Proben zu begutachten? Würd mich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich weiß will er noch warten, der hat früher für seine WOW Gilde intern gezeichnet und muss erstma aus seinem Horden Zeuchs rauskommen.^^
Also mit dem Styl bauen, denke aber in spätestens drei Tagen hat er die ersten 5 online. *hoff ich jedenfalls selbst*


----------



## Dodacar (28. Juni 2008)

kennst du vielleicht schon die www-Addresse?


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juni 2008)

Die www.-Adresse für etwas, das noch nicht online ist? Tolle sache, ich glaube, sowas macht nur Blizzard.


----------



## Dodacar (28. Juni 2008)

er könnte die addresse ja trotzdem schon kennen! wer weiß?!


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die www.-Adresse für etwas, das noch nicht online ist? Tolle sache, ich glaube, sowas macht nur Blizzard.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitrandor (28. Juni 2008)

nein die addy kenn ich noch nicht, soweit ich weiß wirds nen Blog mit ner art daily toon.

Also abwarten das motto!

Ich weiß aber das es um Hobbits gehen wird, um AlltagsSituationen in RL und inGame naja und der rest schauen.


----------



## Dodacar (29. Juni 2008)

das reicht doch auch als Antwort.


----------



## Kahrtoon (29. Juni 2008)

Heho liebe Buffer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin Kartunik aka Toonie oder einfach Nik.
Ich bin der Kumpel von Mitrandor der am Montag seinen Blog mit seinen Kartuns (gewiss, Kartuns die Bezeichnung für meine Cartoons ^^) online bringen will.

Um euch einen kleinen Vorgeschmack zu bieten, und schoma ein paar Kritiken einzufangen bevors online geht poste ich euch hier schon eimal ein Beispiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auf eure Antworten logisch angewiesen, wenn ich weiß wie dieses hier bei euch ankommt kann ich beruhigt weiter machen oder muss mich ebend zur sympathie durchbeisen.
Noch sind die Witze etwas schmalspurig, aber ich bin eher Zeichner den Schreiber.

Also viel Spaß hiermit schon einmal.


Ich möchte euch bitten das ihr nicht vergesst das es ein Hobby ist und ich kein Profi bin, ich benutze nur selten mein Wacom GT zum nachbearbeiten da ich mit dem noch nicht richtig warm bin, ich halts lieber nach ADAMS und Joscha Sauers Motto - frei aus der Hand und ab dafür. - ich denke mit der Zeit werden Linien dann auch klarer und schneller. Danke euch.


Edith: Ich hoffe das es okay sein wird das ich den Blog mit den Dailys dann hier im Forum in nem eigenen Thread publik mach damit ich mehr Leser finde.


----------



## Mitrandor (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub wenn du das nun hier direckt postest, dann weiß ja bis jetzt keiner das es ein Hobbit ist oder?
*naja jetzt schon*

Man muss ja wissen das Hobbits klein sind, das dort ein Hobbit is und naja. Fand den jetzt noch nicht so lustig aber ich hoffe ma des wird scho, so wie ich dich kenn.


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2008)

Aktuell ist dein Kartun leider für mich nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Mitrandor (29. Juni 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Aktuell ist dein Kartun leider für mich nicht sichtbar.



Woran kann das denn bei dir liegen, ich sehs?


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann's auch nicht sehen, wenn ich per Zitatfunktion die Grafikadresse rauskopiere, lande ich auch nur auf einem Loginbildschirm für Animexx - schade.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (29. Juni 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ich kann's auch nicht sehen, wenn ich per Zitatfunktion die Grafikadresse rauskopiere, lande ich auch nur auf einem Loginbildschirm für Animexx - schade.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir ist es genauso!


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juni 2008)

Und damit haben wir auch schon den Grund gefunden. Den meisten Usern wird der Zugang zu der Datei verweigert.

Versuch es mal mit tinypic.com oder einer verlässlichen upload-seite.


----------



## Dodacar (30. Juni 2008)

habe meine Website nochmals etwas verändert!! Hier der Link: http://www.digitala.de.tf

Außerdem habe ich es beim Homepage Award bei GIGA angemeldet.


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

recht angenehme neue seite, für den award is es aber vieleicht noch etwas früh denkst du nicht? Erstmal alles laufen lassen.

Wenn man etwas schnell macht können sich Rechtschreibfehler einmogeln, guck ma bei Über Uns etwas genauer nach^^


----------



## Dodacar (30. Juni 2008)

ich finde da keinen Fehler welchen meinst du?


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

mir viel nur das im AlteN (-n +r) auf.^^


----------



## Dodacar (30. Juni 2008)

ach danke
hab ich irgentwie die ganze zeit überlesen


----------



## Knurrbauch (30. Juni 2008)

Wa? Eine Homepage aus dem Baukasten für den GIGA HP Award angemeldet? Alter, nee, ich werd bekloppt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dodacar (30. Juni 2008)

wenigstens kann ich mit sowas umgehen!!!^^


----------



## XLarge TeaM (30. Juni 2008)

Die Webseite sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Das Bild oben wurde einfach hochskaliert und ist dadurch ziemlich verpixelt, das "nur Großschreiben" würde ich auch sein lassen und die ganze Page wirkt unfertig. Schön wenn Ihr ein Hobby gefunden habt und darin übt, aber noch ist das Projekt nicht gut.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich auch noch zurückgehalten. Aber... Google Ads so groß wie die Navigationsleiste wäre, Navigationsbuttons, die ganz offensichtlich nicht zum Stil passen, "Digitala-Forum"-schriftzug und die schrift darunter sehen unpassend aus, unten schon wieder, und vorallem der content...     Weißt du, man macht (wenn man es gut machen will) eigentlich erst Werbung, wenn man etwas vorzuzeigen hat, und wie dir ja bewusst ist, ist das vorzeigbare grässlicher schund, und dazu noch viel zu wenig. Die Seite bewirkt nicht gerade Augenkrebs, aber sie hat keinen Stil.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich die Meinung mal wieder von deinen 500 Allimania-Fans gestohlen habe.

Hier Verbesserrungsvorschläge: Durchgehender Stil, keine Werbung, (natürlich) mehr inhalt, Erklärung, was Digitala ist, ja kein capslock-text mehr.


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

An unseren Digitalia Autor, lern aus allem was du liest pber denk dir die Seite noch einmal nimm dir ruhig eine Woche Zeit während ihr die neu Folge macht oder lasst diese pausieren und setz euch für Forum udn Layout gemeinsam hin.

Ich denke ihr werdet des schon schaffen, aber wirklich nicht mit Eile sondern Weile.

Ich wünsch weiterhin viel Glück.

Man darf ja nicht vergessen wir ham da keine Profis.


----------



## Gocu (30. Juni 2008)

an der Homepage sieht man das du gerade erst anfängst, was auch nicht schlimm ist (!) jeder hat ja mal angefangen. Aber ein paar Tipps für dich

- Das mit der Schrift ist Stilbruch, die Schrift auf dem Bild und das Logo und dann die Homepage das passt nicht zusammen such dir einen Stil aus der dir gefällt und übernehm den für die ganze Homepage

- Für den Giga Homepage Award sollte man erstmal die Homepage etwas "ausreifen" lassen also mehr Besucher etwas dran arbeiten das geht über eine lange Zeit außerdem ist es am besten wenn man es per HTML über den Editior oder andere programme macht was man natürlich auch erst lernen muss

- Das Bild oben ist völlig verzogen sowas sollte man am besten garnicht auf eine Homepage machen, Bilder verkleinern ja, Bilder vergrößern nein


Fazit: Lass dir Zeit, finde deinen eigenen Stil für die Homepage arbeite dran und geb dein bestes


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

okay danke!

mein Problem ist, aber das ich gar keine Werbung bei mir auf der Seite sehe und ich habe weder eine an noch aus gestehlt habe!!!

Schickt am besten ein Pic damit ich weiß wo die Werbung steht. Dafür im vorraus danke.

Könntet ihr mir den einen guten kostenlosen Provider empfehlen???

Wo auch der Traffic nicht zu niedrig ist.


Ihr meint also ich soll den DIGITALA-Stil auf die Seite übertragen und nicht irgentetwas anderes dahin machen?

okay.

Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe.

Den Thread aber bitte noch nicht schließen!!!!


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

ach und wenn du Werbung machen willst für Digitala wäre es gut wenn du in deinem mybuffed Profil schreibst worum es geht deine (verbesserte) Homepage verlinkst vielleicht die Charaktere beschreibst (das kann natürlich auch alles auf die Homepage) und vielleicht auch eine gute Signatur zu Digitala machst (die vielleicht auch verlinkt ist) und die du dir hier ins Buffed-Profil machst und die man sich selber einfügen kann, indem du ein Bild davon auf deine Homepage machst und darunter den Code den man dafür einfügen muss. Mit solchen Methoden würdest du auch viel mehr Werbung für dein Hörspiel machen dann werden mehr aufmerksam andere hören sich das wohl erstmal an manche haben dann sogar richtig gute Verbesserungs Vorschläge


----------



## Dargrimm (1. Juli 2008)

Servus, 

darf ich mal alle Beteiligten um etwas mehr Freundlichkeit bitten? Seid doch nicht so hart mit einer Fanseite, ich bin mir sicher, die Jungs&das Mädel von Digitala geben sich Mühe. Was ich persönlich sehr wichtig finde ist, dass sie versuchen, die gesammelte Kritk zu beherzigen und dass sie an sich arbeiten (das ist schon mehr als mancher Spielehersteller macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).  Ich bin gespannt wie sich das Digitala-Projekt entwickelt. 

Vielleicht lassen sich ja Einige inspirieren, der Digitala-Crew etwas zu helfen, was Webdesign etc. angeht? 

Schöne Grüße und alles Gute

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

ich habe ja nur Verbesserungs Vorschläge und versuche mich auch höflich zu äußern weiß zwar nicht ob da jemand was falsch versteht, aber wenn doch war das keine Absicht. Webdesign haben wir gerade auch  in der Schule gemacht mit Tabellen, Verlinkungen, Bildern usw. halt was dazu gehört (zwar nicht alles aber einiges) und werden auch nach den Ferien noch mehr machen das einzige Problem ist ich kenne halt schon einiges aber nicht alles und 2. habe ich bei mir keinen Server zum hochladen sonst würde ich auch helfen


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juli 2008)

Tschuldigung chef *g*      Tut mir auch leid, Autor.  Mir ist wohl ein wenig zu nahe gegangen, wie sehr dir der erste Erfolg beim erstellen einer Seite zu Kopf gestiegen ist. Von wegen giga und "wenigstens kann ich mit sowas umgehen"...


----------



## Dargrimm (1. Juli 2008)

@Gocu: 
Na war ja nur Allgemein, bei der Lotro-Community muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen um den Tonfall machen.
Außerdem - freies Land, wem was nicht gefällt, der solls bloß sagen. 
@ Vetaro: Dein Geschick als Sprecher kann ja jeder hören *fg* vielleicht mal lust auf ne Gastrolle bei Digitala? ;=) 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> @Gocu:
> Na war ja nur Allgemein, bei der Lotro-Community muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen um den Tonfall machen.
> Außerdem - freies Land, wem was nicht gefällt, der solls bloß sagen.
> 
> Grüße



stimmt auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

ist okay ist okay!

Wir haben auch Web-design in der Schule, aber wir erstellen die Seiten in FrontPage!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem haben wir nicht gelernt auf was man bei Internet-Providern achten muss!!

Einen eigene Server habe ich leider auch net, sonst hätte ich die Seite schon längst darüber gemacht!


Hoffe auf weitere Unterstüzung von euch und finde es toll das ihr mir(und der Digitala-Crew) helft.
Ich muss eben nur noch lernen, auch mit schlechter Kritik possitiv umzugehen.^^


----------



## Mitrandor (1. Juli 2008)

Letztendlich ist Kritik nur schlecht wenn sie nicht konstruktiv ist alles andere sind Meinungen und auf die muss man nich grundsätzlich reagieren, bzw man kann sie sich anhören wass man macht is aber seine sache. Ne Kritik sollte auch etwas sein an dem man merkt was man ändern kann und sollte und wie etwas ankommt.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

So habe die Website nochmals verändert bekomme die Werbung leider nicht weg, da sie von MAGIX ist!

Ist die Seite so etwas besser?

Link ist auf dem Signatur-Bild.^^


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juli 2008)

Da hast du jetzt den head-banner verändert, und alles andere ignoriert. Das ist eine relativ eigenartige methode von überarbeitung. Aber immerhin, die charakterliste ist ein Anfang. Diese strotzt aber auch wiederrum vor Rechtschreibfehlern, und auch einfach ungeschickten Sätzen ("Die Wissensbegierde von ihr ist sehr groß", "Am meisten von seiner Familie vermisst er jedoch seine Schwester", ). Inhaltlich mangelt es da sowohl an spannung als auch an pointen und an wirklichen persönlichkeits-informationen. Bei den meisten steht, dass sie verwandte haben, die sie mal besuchen wollen, dann kommt ein großes "Vielleicht werden wir den ort ja mal kennenlernen *AUGENZWINKER*". Und bezüglich der charakter-informationen... Naja, was hat man als Leser von Sätzen wie "Er ist ein Hobbitbarde und macht gerne Musik"?


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

was würdest du schreiben?


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juli 2008)

Wer von uns ist hier der böse Langzeituser und wer  Der Digitala Autor? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauptseite: Ich wüsste gerne, ob es eine Handlung gibt, und wenn Ja, was für eine (Achtung, nicht *die handlung*, sondern worum es geht). Und was man eigentlich von dem ganzen Hörspiel erwarten soll. Als ihr euch das ausgedacht habt, habt ihr ja wahrscheinlich irgendwo gesagt "hey, lasst uns dochmal *folgendes* machen". Sowas bitte.

Charaktere: Klasse, Persönlichkeit, wichtige eigenschaften, witzige eigenschaften,  nicht dieses "er hat zwei verwandte in Moria, vielleicht geht die Gruppe ja mal da hin *schlägt den leser mit zaunpfahl*"

Die schrift auf der linken seite des Webseite ist immernoch eine andere als die normale, was völlig die stimmung zerstört. Ein weisser Hintergrund ist zwar 1-A für die Lesbarkeit, zusammen mit einem Schwarzen Banner aber eher ungeeignet. Für den Stil und die Seite würde ich raten, wirklich jemanden zu finden, der Ahnung von Layouts hat.

Insgesamt  bemerkst du hoffentlich, dass das ganze momentan nicht das epische HdRO-Hörspiel ist, auf das die Welt gewartet hat, sondern eine Übung für euch alle.


Ein anderer tipp von mir wäre, vorrübergehend vielleicht einfach eine seite ohne Layout zu nehmen. Ganz kurze erklärung, auf was für einer Seite der User ist, links, fertig.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

So habe die Website erstmal als Baustelle gekennzeichnet, aber so das man die erste Folge noch anhören kann.

Hoffe das es so okay ist.


Werde jetzt schauen das ich mit "Web to Date" was schönes zaubern kann, dafür werde ich mir hilfe von einem Freund holen.


Ist die Seite so wie sie momentan, als Baustelle, ist, aktzeptabel?


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Startseite:


Herzlich Willkommen!

Dies ist ein Fan-Projekt zum MMORPG (Mulit-Massive-Online-Role-Player-Game) "The Lord of the Rings Online".

In dem kostenlosen Hörspiel geht es um vier wackere Helden, die auf verschiedene Art und Weiße dabei sind,
das Abenteuer ihres Lebens zu meistern.

Diese vier Helden sind: Caligulasch, Formularlini, Lorry und Dodacar.
Auf der Charakterseite werden sie genauer beschrieben.


Alle vier wollen Momentan helfen den Ring der Macht vor Sauron und den Nazgúls zu schützen.
Bei dieser Aufgabe, entstehen auf verschiedenen Wegen neue Abenteuer.

Welche das sein werden Erfahrt Ihr im Hörspiel!

Viel Spaß!


Was haltet ihr davon?
Bitte mir bei der Rechtschreibung helfen. Ist die hier so korrekt?


----------



## PseudoPsycho (1. Juli 2008)

Habs mir jetzt grad angehört.

Ist schon seeehr stark an Allimania angelehnt. : /
Sogar die sprecher hören sich ähnlich an teilweise. o.O Der 2te erinnert ungemein an Dimitri. Und ein italienischer Zwerg isn AtmosphäreKiller! xD
Und lasst doch bitte immer die Musikeinspielungen. Die haben schon in Allimania gestört. Und euer Hörspiel is ja ein bisschen ernst gemeint, da is das eigentlich ein Todesurteil.
Und mit entsetzen muss ich feststellen dass ich von den eigentlichen angweohnheiten und Eigenschaften der Rassen nicht viel mitbekommen habe. Hier die Frage: Hast du die Herr der Ringe Bücher, den Hobbit, Geschichten aus dem Roten Buch und das Simarilion gelesen?
Und: "Hauptstadt von Auenland" is falsch. "Hauptstadt des Auenland*es*"
Achja, das mit den Lautstärkeabstimmungen müsst ihr noch ein bisschen üben.

Ansonsten eigentlich garnicht mal so ein schlechter Anfang. Das kann alles noch werden. Werde mir die nächsten Folgen auch mal anhören.


Achja wichtig: zu deinem Text: niemand weiß von dem Ring der Macht als die Gefährten, der Rat Elronds und der Herrscher selbst!


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

Also erst mal zu deinen Fragen:
Ich lesen, wenns geht, Die Herr der Ringe Triologie jedes Jahr einmal.
Den kleinen Hobbit habe ich einmal gelesen, leider erst nach dem Herrn der Ringe.
Das Roten Buch und das Simarilion habe ich nicht gelesen.

Danke für deine Tipps und Hinweise.


Hier nochmal das Ende der Seite in geänderter Form:


Alle vier wollen Momentan helfen gegen Sauron und seine Nazgúls zu kämpfen [zum Glücke haben wir eine Frau dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

].
Bei dieser Aufgabe, entstehen auf verschiedenen Wegen neue Abenteuer.

Welche das sein werden Erfahrt Ihr im Hörspiel!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht solltest Du eine Art "Crew Seite" einrichten mit Bildern der Sprecher und deren Ingame-Charakteren. Das wäre interessant und zusätzlicher Content. Außerdem würde ich Dir empfehlen ein fertiges Clan Template zu nehmen, wie es sie hier gibt. Nimm eines davon das Dir gefällt und passe es dann Deinen Vorstellungen an. Bearbeiten kannst Du das Template mit jedem kostenlosen Editor wie NVU etc. Für unsere Radiosendung haben wir das einfachheitshalber auch gemacht, kannst Du Dir hier mal anschauen. Die Templates haben den Vorteil das man sie auch nach und nach anpassen kann. Und auf Flashfetish findest Du dazu noch recht witzige Player die Du auch noch anpassen kannst. Have fun.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Fan-Projekt zum MMORPG (Mulit-Massive-Online-Role-Player-Game) "The Lord of the Rings Online".



Die Beschreibung wurde ja jetzt schonmal verbessert nur heißt MMORPG eigentlich "Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@XLarge TeaM

Womit habt Ihr Eure Homepage gemacht? das interessiert mich mal denn die icht richitg gut geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

okay danke für die verbesserung hier schonmal zwei Pics von der Neuen:


Momentan stelle ich mir die Seite so vor:
Die Startseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vollansicht: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7932-2-jpg.html

Die Charakterseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vollansicht: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7932-3-jpg.html

Denkt ihr die Farben passen oder würdet ihr andere vorschlagen???

Die Schrift sieht normal besser aus liegt jetzt nur daran das ich sie hochgeladen habe.^^


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

Nimm die Umfrage noch raus und zwar solange bist Du fertig bist. Fein, das Dir die Idee mit der Charakterseite zugesagt hat, die Idee kannst Du natürlich noch weiterspinnen und Dir eine Hintergrundgeschichte ausdenken und die Figuren halt irgendwo "ansiedeln".

@Gocu

Weil´s bei uns schnell gehen musste haben wir halt auch einfach ein fertiges Template angepasst. Das Anpassen an sich erfolgte mit dem NVU Editor. Den Link zum Template und zum Player hast Du oben.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> @Gocu
> 
> Weil´s bei uns schnell gehen musste haben wir halt auch einfach ein fertiges Template angepasst. Das Anpassen an sich erfolgte mit dem NVU Editor. Den Link zum Template und zum Player hast Du oben.



ok danke wollte mal zum Spaß eine Homepage machen aber die anderen "Baukästen" find ich nicht so gut und einen Server um alles per Editor zu machen habe ich leider auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ok danke wollte mal zum Spaß eine Homepage machen aber die anderen "Baukästen" find ich nicht so gut und einen Server um alles per Editor zu machen habe ich leider auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du brauchst keinen Server um die Seiten zu editieren, das machst Du lokal auf Deinem PC. Einfach das Template downloaden und dann nach dem Bearbeiten beim (Free-)Hoster Deiner Wahl uploaden.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

@XLarge TeaM
ja die abstimmung war auch nur zur demonstarions zwecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei welchem Provider habt ihr den eure Seite hochgeladen?


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Du brauchst keinen Server um die Seiten zu editieren, das machst Du lokal auf Deinem PC. Einfach das Template downloaden und dann nach dem Bearbeiten beim (Free-)Hoster Deiner Wahl uploaden.



ach keine Ahnung ich habe bei uns nur gelernt wie man das auf einen Server hochläd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> @XLarge TeaM
> ja die abstimmung war auch nur zur demonstarions zwecken.
> 
> 
> ...




Wir haben einen "Bezahl-Provider" weil wir viel Traffic, Speicherplatz und einen 24 Stunden Support wollten. Unsere Wahl fiel auf 1&1. Aber ich denke da muß man halt schauen was man will und was man dafür ausgeben möchte. Webspace und traffic kosten heutzutage ja kaum noch was (glücklicherweise).


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du eine Art "Crew Seite" einrichten mit Bildern der Sprecher und deren Ingame-Charakteren. Das wäre interessant und zusätzlicher Content.



Da nicht alle Lotro spielen könnte ich nur von mir einen InGame-Charakter zeigen oder meintest du so wie ich die Figuren erstellen würde?


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

Achso, ich bin davon ausgegangen daß die Sprecher natürlich auch selbst LotRO spielen.


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

XLarge schrieb:


> Achso, ich bin davon ausgegangen daß die Sprecher natürlich auch selbst LotRO spielen.



nein nur der "der_Digitala_Autor"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

genau, aber wenn ich Bilder von den Charakteren reinstelle so wie ich sie mir vorstelle, dann beeinflusse ich damit ja die Phantasie der Zuhörer.^^


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

ja z.B. Bart oder Haarfarbe oder Augenfarbe kennt man ja aber Frisur z.B. nicht da muss man sich das wohl (noch) vorstellen ich weiß ja nicht ob Ihr doch soetwas macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (1. Juli 2008)

Okay, dann halt "nur" Bilder der Sprecher(innen), halt etwas mehr Persönlichkeit und nicht nur ne "kalte" schwarze Seite. Vielleicht auch ein paar Angaben dazu wie es zu der Hörspielidee gekommen ist, wer die Sprecher ausgesucht hat und nach welchen Gesichtspunkten. Halt mehr Infos zu allem was geht.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

okay werd ich versuchen in Worte zu fassen!^^


----------



## Gocu (1. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> okay werd ich versuchen in Worte zu fassen!^^



ich verfolge mal alles weiter will mal sehen was sich daraus alles ergibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die gesichtspunkte "du wendest dich nicht ab, wenn ich ds thema anspreche" waren *g*


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

*Wie alles begann...*

Ein guter Freund zeigte mir das WoW Hörspiel "Allimania" und durch dieses wurde ich inspiriert.

Nachdem es "Herr der Ringe Online" bereits ein halbes Jahr gab, entschloss ich mich auch so ein Hörspiel zu machen, 
da es keines gab welches von der Art her wie "Allimania" war. 

Ich stellte meinen Freunden die Idee vor und nach etwas längerem Überlegen stimmten sie zu.
Als Erstes nahm ich mir vor die Charaktere mit ihrer Klasse und Rasse zusammen zumischen.
Dabei kahmen dann unsere jetztigen vier Charaktere raus.
Nun Fragte ich jeden einzelnen welche Rolle er/sie spielen will und am Ende waren alle zufrieden.
Einen Erzähler brauchte das Hörspiel auch noch und als sich dafür mein Vater anbot war ich richtig Happy.

Damit hatte ich die Grund-Truppe zusammen.


Nachdem wir die erste Folge produziert hatten, schrieb ich die zweite und die dritte.
Brauchte ich aber auch wieder neue Leute, so fragte ich die Geschwister meiner Freunde und Freunde aus der Schule.
Ein paar interessierten sich dafür und schlossen sich der Gruppe an.
Welche Charakter sie übernehmen, dass will ich hier nicht verraten.


Wäre das so okay?
Bitte auch wieder Rechtschreibfehler mir sagen, danke dafür.


----------



## Knurrbauch (1. Juli 2008)

Um Dargrimms Nerven und meine weitere Forenanwesenheit nicht zu doll zu strapazieren versuche ich es mal weniger sarkastisch als bisher: 

- Es hapert an Rechtschreibung, aber ich glaube das war dir von vorneherein klar. Da kann man was gegen tun; nein, man sollte es. Und damit meine ich nicht, seine Fehler von anderen korrigieren zu lassen, nur um das mal gleich auszuschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Der Ausdruck leidet unter dieser Schwäche; Satzkonstruktionen mit Nebensatz sucht man vergebens. Diese werten das Geschriebene immer auf, solange sie nicht (wie bei Karl S. Guthke z. B.) in fast viertelseitige Mammutsätze ausarten.

- "Welche Charaktere sie übernehmen, das will ich hier nicht verraten" - Solche Sätze heben gewiss nicht die Spannung, auch wenn du es damit bezwecken willst. Aber das ist eine Folge der Ausdrucksfehler die ich schon im vorigen Punkt angesprochen habe. Mit etwas mehr Gespür für die Sprache klingen sowohl die Texte als auch die Hörspiele etwas "runder". Frag doch mal deine Freunde, ob sie dir bei den Texten nicht behilflich sein möchten. Solche Zusammenarbeit hat noch nie geschadet, im Gegenteil. Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein Paar zündende Ideen für einer eurer nächsten Folgen.


----------



## Dodacar (1. Juli 2008)

okay danke


----------



## Selix7 (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hi 
nur ma so 
ich mach auch mit bei dem hörspiel
und es hat mir unheimlich Spaß gemacht diesen blog zu lesen. 
Andauernd musste ich echt lachen, weil der autor sich so dumm anstellt.
Er rafft meistens die Kritik net
und bemerkt es nicht wenn er ganz übel gedizzt wird
voll geil
am besten finde ich die bemerkungen von knurrbauch:
"- Es hapert an Rechtschreibung, aber ich glaube das war dir von vorneherein klar. Da kann man was gegen tun; nein, man sollte es."
zu geil 
und wie die kritik dann umgsetzt wird is auch übelst cool
die internet seite verdient echt eine Preis(ironie)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is halt so 
und man kann sich da auch voll reinsteigern finde ich


----------



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

okay werde dann für die weiteren Folgen einen neuen Thread eröffnen.
Mit der Website haben wir uns komplett um entschieden.
Die Links findet ihr dann in dem neuen Thread.
Dort könnt ihr dann auch eure Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge reinschreiben.



*BITTE THREAD CLOSEN!!!!*


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2008)

Hier wird nix auf anfrage und ohne bedarf geschlossen. Auch nicht, wenn es in großbuchstaben und dicker schrift erbeten wird.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich hangele mich nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich die Vermutung aufstelle dass unser digitaler Freund noch nicht zu lange in den Datenströmen der Internetforen mitsurft. Natürlich kann man da Nachsicht üben, allerdings sollte er sich selbst auch etwas bremsen, denn zuviel ist eindeutig zuviel. Und extra eine Gouvernante hier abzustellen fände ich - gelinde gesagt - etwas übertrieben. Auch wenn's fast nötig wäre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (2. Juli 2008)

Welche Klasse Spielt Lorie? das sagt keiner


----------



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

Die Elben sind für mich die schlausten Wesen und teilweiße auch am Magichsten weshalb Elben für mich generell Kundige(weiblich) und Jäger(männlich) sind.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juli 2008)

Ach, Elben sind für dich generell Kundige und Jäger. Super sache. Kann ich jetzt nicht so nachvollziehen, aber...


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn das meine Wächterin erfährt, gibt's erstmal einen zünftigen Schildblock... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (2. Juli 2008)

ist ja egal. Die Elbin ist Kundige und fertig.


----------



## Gocu (2. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Welche Klasse Spielt Lorie? das sagt keiner



hab ich mich am Anfang auch gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Juli 2008)

Ist doch klar, was die ist - eine Weberspinne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selix7 (6. Juli 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, was die ist - eine Weberspinne!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also was soll das jetzt wieder heißen
dizzen is ja ganz schön aber wenn keiner lacht oder weint wirds langweilig


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Juli 2008)

Selix7 schrieb:


> also was soll das jetzt wieder heißen
> dizzen is ja ganz schön aber wenn keiner lacht oder weint wirds langweilig



http://lotro.gamona.de/index.php?seite=art...id=39&sid=3

Scroll mal etwas nach unten, deine Frage erklärt sich dann von selbst, da du das Spiel offensichtlich nicht spielst.


----------



## Emokeksii (6. Juli 2008)

Sorry gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...wers nicht allgemein so kurz gehalten hät ich es etwa weg gemacht oder wer eingeschlafen...


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Hmm irgendwo im mittelteil hab ich abgeschalten^^ Ich hät die charakter erstellung vielleicht ein wenig kürzer gestalltet und mehr dann ingame aber dürft ja bei den nächsten 2 teilen nich so laufen^^


----------



## Kahrtoon (7. Juli 2008)

an die leute die es vieleicht noch interessiert der blog is da und hat nen eigenen thread: (es geht um die Cartoons)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49308


----------



## Kaladial (10. Juli 2008)

hab mir grad mal die ersten 3 teile reingezogen... 

und muss sagen hmmm also eigentlich ganz nette idee, aber irgendwie reisen die "gefährten" nur sinnlos durch die kante und der hobbit frisst die ganze zeit ... 
wieso kam es zu dem duell? einfach so ? wieso wollen die 4 einmal zu irgendwelchen hallen (spiele kein hdro) und dann wieder wo anders hin ? also irgendwie nen bissel verwirrend und naja unorganisiert ... 

ma gucken ob das besser wird ... 

aber wie schon gesagt im grunde ganz nett


----------



## Selix7 (10. Juli 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> hab mir grad mal die ersten 3 teile reingezogen...
> 
> und muss sagen hmmm also eigentlich ganz nette idee, aber irgendwie reisen die "gefährten" nur sinnlos durch die kante und der hobbit frisst die ganze zeit ...
> wieso kam es zu dem duell? einfach so ? wieso wollen die 4 einmal zu irgendwelchen hallen (spiele kein hdro) und dann wieder wo anders hin ? also irgendwie nen bissel verwirrend und naja unorganisiert ...
> ...


 Erstmal zu sinnlosen reisen 
man muss sich in der welt ja erstmal zurecht finden und da reist mann halt ein wenig 
zu den hallen 
da hat lorry ihre handschuhe verloren und die holen sie halt
zu duell
keine ahnung igendwie komisch oda?
zu unorganiesiert und verwirrend
war erst unser versuch 2 wird hoffentlich besser
zu besser 
hoffentlich
zu nette idee
thx


----------



## Selix7 (10. Juli 2008)

> Hmm irgendwo im mittelteil hab ich abgeschalten^^ Ich hät die charakter erstellung vielleicht ein wenig kürzer gestalltet und mehr dann ingame aber dürft ja bei den nächsten 2 teilen nich so laufen^^


zu abgeschaltet 
schade 
zu chra erstellung 
stimmt schon aber war ja nur teil eins
zu tiel 2 
warte erst ma auf folge 4


> Sorry gefällt mir überhaupt nicht...wers nicht allgemein so kurz gehalten hät ich es etwa weg gemacht oder wer eingeschlafen


zu gefällt jmir net 
schade
zu zum glück so kurz
aber es war zu kurz wird läner


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juli 2008)

Selix, du hast da ganz komischen kram zusammengeschrieben, den man kaum versteht. Wenn du vielleicht anstatt Absätzen Satzzeichen verwenden und ganze Sätze schreiben würdest, wär das sehr nett.


----------



## Gocu (10. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Selix, du hast da ganz komischen kram zusammengeschrieben, den man kaum versteht. Wenn du vielleicht anstatt Absätzen Satzzeichen verwenden und ganze Sätze schreiben würdest, wär das sehr nett.



hab ich am Anfang auch nicht verstanden was der wollte der meint das z.B. so:


zu abgeschaltet:

schade


zu chra erstellung:

stimmt schon aber war ja nur teil eins


zu tiel 2:

warte erst ma auf folge 4



Die oberen mit dem Doppelpunkt sind "Behauptungen" und die dadrunter die Antworten von Selix7


@Selix7

Hättest du wirklich ein bisschen lesbarer schreiben können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (11. Juli 2008)

also Selix7 hat recht.

Doch du hättest diesen Post ausnahmweise mal mit Punkt und Komma schreiben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selix7 (13. Juli 2008)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> also Selix7 hat recht.
> 
> Doch du hättest diesen Post ausnahmweise mal mit Punkt und Komma schreiben können.
> 
> ...



ich wollte das mehr wie nen gespraäch assehenn lassenb.
Aber egal. Ich besser moch.-Ok?


----------



## Dodacar (13. Juli 2008)

Hier könnt ihr übrigens besser über DIGITALA weiter diskutieren:

Digitala - Das Hörspiel zu Herr der Ringe Online - Download


----------



## Dodacar (25. Februar 2009)

So nun auch für Buffed.de.

Unsere Gruppe hat nun einen richtigen Namen und diesen finde ich wirklich gut. 100% Besser als Digitala.

Ab sofort nennen wir uns "Favorable Cooperation", Kurz: favcoop
Eine eigene Seite, weit weg von lotroszene.de, haben wir auch schon. Hier: auf favcoop.de

Dort findet ihr sowohl Digitala als auch unsere neuen Projekte.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Vetaro (26. Februar 2009)

Der Trailer von Teil 4 gefällt mir so gut, dass ich mich nichtmal darüber beschweren würde.
Allerdings bin ich mir beim 2. Hören immernoch nicht sicher, ob diese Sätze mit den langen Pausen dazwischen zusammengehören. Falls sie zusammenhängen, sind die Pausen zu groß.


Und falls das nur so einzelne sätze sind, die nicht zusammengehören, ist das ja ne bekannte Methode, die auch von professionals gerne genutzt wird (Zum Beispiel in diesem Trailer hier). Leider mangelt es den Sätzen dann immernoch an Aussagekraft über den Inhalt der Folge, obwohl sie schon gut zeigen, dass die Stimmen tatsächlich unterschiedlich klingen und auch Gefühle darstellen können (was ja ne deutliche verbesserung zu den Anfängen ist).


----------



## Dodacar (26. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank.
Es ist wrklich so das es einzelne Sätze oder Wörter sind die nur Wild durcheinander gemischt sind und durch den Neu Inhalt, eine andere Geschichte vermitteln.

z.B.:
"Über 4 Millionen Zwerge und über 4 Millionen Elben."

Und danach kommt "Attacke, Los".
Mit etwas Fantasie könnte man denken das Zwerge und Elben in Krieg ziehen.


----------

